# Having trouble getting into Yahoo,Messenger, and secured sites



## gpcblu (May 27, 2006)

I can not get into my Yahoo Mail, Messenger, secured sites, and even some games.
Please HELP!!!!!!
Thank you


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

*It might be your firewall blocking these things out. And internet explorer settings.*

Have you tried setting up your firewall to allow the yahoo messenger. And reset the web settings in internet explorer. Tools>Programs>Reset Web Settings. This should fix those problems if the firewall was intefering with some of the things.


----------

